# Special Forces Creed



## x SF med (Apr 10, 2007)

*The Lyrics*

Fighting soldiers from the sky
Fearless men who jump and die
Men who mean just what they say
The brave men of the Green Beret.

Silver Wings upon their chest
These are men, America's best
One hundred men will test today
But only three win the Green Beret.

Trained to live off nature's land
Trained in combat, hand to hand
Men who fight by night and day
Courage picked from the Green Beret.

Silver Wings upon their chest
These are men, America's best
One hundred men will test today
But only three win the Green Beret.

Back at home a young wife waits
Her Green Beret has met his fate
He has died for those oppressed
Leaving her his last request.

Put Silver Wings on my son's chest
Make him one of America's best
He'll be a man they'll test one day
Have him win the Green Beret.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 10, 2007)

*SF NCO Creed*

I AM A SPECIAL FORCES NON-COMMISSIONED OFFICER.  
I WEAR THE GREEN BERET;  
A SYMBOL OF EXCELLENCE,  
A BADGE OF COURAGE,  
A MARK OF DISTINCTION.  
I WILL NEVER DISHONOR THE REPUTATION OF THOSE  BEFORE ME.  
THEIR IMAGINATION, RESOURCEFULNESS AND SPIRIT   
WILL BE WITH ME IN  MY EVERY CHALLENGE.  
COMPETENCE , RESPONSIBILITY AND LOYALTY  
ARE MY WATCHWORDS.  
EXCELLENCE,  MY LOWEST STANDARD.  
I AM A STUDENT, A TEACHER,  A WARRIOR AND DIPLOMAT.  
I AM UNIQUE,  ONE OF A SELECT FEW,  
A QUIET PROFESSIONAL IN ALL THAT I DO.  
I AM A SPECIAL FORCES NON-COMMISSIONED OFFICER.  
  © Copyright Special Forces Teamhouse


----------



## x SF med (Apr 10, 2007)

Special Forces Creed


I am an American Special Forces soldier. A professional! I will do all that my nation requires of me. 

I am a volunteer, knowing well the hazards of my profession. I serve with the memory of those who have gone before me: Roger's Rangers, Francis Marion, Mosby's Rangers, the first Special Service Forces and Ranger Battalions of World War II, the Airborne Ranger Companies of Korea. I pledge to uphold the honor and integrity of all I am - in all I do.

I am a professional soldier. I will teach and fight wherever my nation requires. I will strive always, to excel in every art and artifice of war. I know that I will be called upon to perform tasks in isolation, far from familiar faces and voices, with the help and guidance of my God.

I will keep my mind and body clean, alert and strong, for this is my debt to those who depend upon me. I will not fail those with whom I serve. I will not bring shame upon myself or the forces.   I will maintain myself, my arms, and my equipment in an immaculate state as befits a Special Forces soldier.

I will never surrender though I be the last. If I am taken, I pray that I may have the strength to spit upon my enemy.  My goal is to succeed in any mission - and live to succeed again.

I am a member of my nation's chosen soldiery. God grant that I may not be found wanting, that I will not fail this sacred trust.

"De Oppresso Liber"


----------

